# need to id a case backhoe attachment



## jeff bonno (Jul 13, 2018)

i just joined. i have an allis chalmers h3 a cletrac ag6h a couple farmall cubs and an ih 2444. i just bought a case backhoe attached to the back of a 1969 chevy 24000 truck, the tag on the backhoe says model and no there is nothing under the model but the no is 4043033 my plan is to mount this on the ag6h it has the single action steer cylinders.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2018)

Hello Jeff and welcome to the forum. Got some good members here and hang on I'm sure one of them is familiar with Case backhoes. When they see your post I'm sure they will reply.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking it's off a Case 530. I have a 320, but it's got a John Deere Hoe on it, so I'm not much help.
https://d3u1quraki94yp.cloudfront.n...ures/cce_LB_Historic_530_specs_06-26-2009.pdf


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Design is similar to the early Model 31 and 32 hoe found on most 530 units, or the next size up is the Model 33 which was sold both individually and on the 580 units for utility companies, or possibly the Model 42 that was found on a few 530 units.

I would take pictures to a Case commercial equipment parts department and see if they have some obsolete hoe documentation.


----------

